# The Mountain Challenge



## steveindenmark (10 Oct 2021)

How could I ride a Mountain challenge, when I live in a country where the highest point is 107m (Denmark) ?

Choose a Mountain. In my case Everest, 8849m. Every ride I rode, I took note of the distance and altitude I had ridden. I wanted to know how far I would need to ride to reach the summer of Everest. 

Quite quickly, I realised this was going to take some riding and so I added in Mount Fuji (3376m) and Mount Kilamanjaro (5895m).

The advantage of this challenge is that it made me go looking for hills to ride. Usually I try to avoid them.

So how did I get on 

Mount Fuji - 3376m - 627km

Mount Kilamanjaro - 5895m - 1198km

Everest - 8849m - 1543km

So if you fancy a Mountain challenge pick any Mountain and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Oct 2021)

I wonder where the nearest coast is to Everest by road? Plus what would the total ascent be as it would be quite a bit more than 8849m.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I wonder where the nearest coast is to Everest by road? Plus what would the total ascent be as it would be quite a bit more than 8849m.


At a wild guess. The nearest coastline is near Digha, West Bengal, Bangladesh. It is about 882km to the top of Everest, with a total climb of 13,303m .


----------



## chriswoody (11 Oct 2021)

Tim Macartaney-Snape is your man, over three months, he traveled 745 miles from the Bay of Bengal and 29,029 feet of ascent on a solo ascent to the summit without Oxygen. Afterwards he went on to form the company, Sea to Summit, who make some really good outdoor kit.

https://gearjunkie.com/outdoor/first-ascent-mount-everest-from-sea-to-summit-tim-macartney-snape

The cycling looks like an interesting idea Steve, I'll have to check my maps and see myself. The Northern German plain rivals Denmark for flatness so I'm intrigued.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Oct 2021)

chriswoody said:


> Tim Macartaney-Snape is your man, over three months, he traveled 745 miles from the Bay of Bengal and 29,029 feet of ascent on a solo ascent to the summit without Oxygen. Afterwards he went on to form the company, Sea to Summit, who make some really good outdoor kit.



That ascent figure can’t be right as it isn’t a straight upwards trajectory from the sea.


----------



## chriswoody (11 Oct 2021)

I was thinking that as well, but was feeling too lazy to spend any time looking for a more accurate figure. I lifted the figure straight from the article linked, but should have paid more attention and flagged it up in my post.


----------

